# Where to get a Skyline in the US



## Geckoboy (Dec 12, 2003)

where can i get one...
i know they dont sell them from the dealers so where should i go
i am looking for one newer then a 1992


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

www.motorex.net www.streetlegalskylines.com


----------



## tedees (Jan 4, 2004)

*skylines in Ca*

my most humble appologies for this post...I've changed/removed it because my "friend" / contact lied to me. 

Good Luck finding Skylines, and if I do find a legit source (speed53.com) I'll post it.


tedees


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

This is another SCAM, this guy emailed me w/ pics from www.omegaskylines.com, :dumbass: LMAO, telling me that they were GTR's, HAHAHA, another so-called Skyline provider!

Just had to show everyone!
Parker,

I'm not an RI....if I were I'd be a business...and put together my own import research and do conversions myself and give motorex a run for their money. I'm not into that. I just want to help bring in the world's most amazing car...make a little money on the side...and hopefully...one day save enough to have my own.
My friend knows a few RI's in L.A. and they've brought them in before together. They've also brought in other models too. He likes the RHD cars.
The car(s) are manual except one. I have pictures of a 1992 Skyline GTR Black... a 1999 GTR R34 VSpec (grey).... and a 2001 R34 (gorgeous!) Yellow. Sadly, the yellow one is an auto ;( but hey...I'd drive it!
They are all included in this email. I'll get you more pricing tomarrow.
If you've done your homework you know that in Japan the gov requires all engines to have less than 35,000. At that time either they have to install a new motor or trade-in. So, all the newer cars (99 +) are going to have 35,000 or less engine and chassis. The older 92 ... couldn't tell ya...except it has less than 35k on the motor... But as you'll see ....in fantastic shape.

How can you trust me? Great question...which has no definite or specific answer. Hopefully through our conversations in email and perhaps phone my actions will follow my words and you will gain trust in me. I'm not doing this to ... in my any means ... make a quick buck or run off with your money...I will need a deposit to know you are serious so I don't shell out money I don't have to get the car here and find you're no where to be found. But, in light of that, I suggest using an Escrow service. They're fairly inexpensive...I know you've placed a deposit and you know I can't run off with it. Let me talk to my friend and make sure that's cool with him. If you have any questions about the car(s) let me know. Or, I can put you in touch directly with my friend and he can handle everything you need from here on out. Which ever you prefer.
His name is Tron Chavez and his email is [email protected] 
He has quite a history in the street-race scene in LA and owns a business I'm helping with called URBNLIFE> producing Blue Polymer Fiber, Carbon Fiber, and Kevlar Body and Aero Kits in conjunction with GTP International. Not to mention a number of other enterprises.

I will return your email tomarrow with additional pricing and other information. What state do you live in? We can help you put together an awsome aero kit for the car...provide access to near-wholesale costs on additional upgrades and more for the car...including rims, exhaust, intake, etc.


Thank you for your time.


Timothy
[email protected]
209-532-3996
California
-----Original Message-----
From: Parker Bocim [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, January 09, 2004 10:37 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: ok you got my atention


give me some prices,pics, and info, USD prices, for all R32/33/34, has to be a GTR, manual trans, prefer gun metal color,but doesnt have to be,and how am I suppose to trust you?
I am thinking of it being a show car for a while, then legalize it!!
Thanks for your time!
are you an RI, are you on the list?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do you Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Hotjobs: Enter the "Signing Bonus" Sweepstakes




Attachment 




0176engineL.jpg
.jpg file, 309x232, 21k 

Scan and Download Attachment
Scan and Save to my Yahoo! Photos 








Attachment 




0176frontL.jpg
.jpg file, 309x232, 18k 

Scan and Download Attachment
Scan and Save to my Yahoo! Photos 








Attachment 




0176interiorL.jpg
.jpg file, 309x232, 15k 

Scan and Download Attachment
Scan and Save to my Yahoo! Photos 








Attachment 




0176rearL.jpg
.jpg file, 309x232, 19k 

Scan and Download Attachment
Scan and Save to my Yahoo! Photos 








Attachment 




0176sideL.jpg
.jpg file, 309x232, 20k 

Scan and Download Attachment
Scan and Save to my Yahoo! Photos 








Attachment 




0176wheelL.jpg
.jpg file, 309x232, 19k 

Scan and Download Attachment
Scan and Save to my Yahoo! Photos 








Attachment 




0184dashL.jpg
.jpg file, 309x232, 17k 

Scan and Download Attachment
Scan and Save to my Yahoo! Photos 








Attachment 




r34BL3.jpg
.jpg file, 1281x1, 56k 

Scan and Download Attachment
Scan and Save to my Yahoo! Photos 








Attachment 




r34BR2.jpg
.jpg file, 1281x1, 53k 

Scan and Download Attachment


----------



## tedees (Jan 4, 2004)

*Scam report*

In light of the above comment I feel composed to rebuttle by offering my humble appologies.

I thought my "friend" really had these cars ready to go.

Suppose I'm nieve?

Anyways, sorry SkylineOnTheWay.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

naive. yes very.


----------

